# Feel guilty



## slackass

Hi, how do I say feeling guilty in Chinese...

For example, last weekend one of my friend was sick, but she still took the time to spend time with me and keep me company while I was visiting her... as a result, she got even more sick and tired... So I want to say "sorry, I feel guilty that your sickness got worse because of me" 
Is there an expression or phrase in Chinese that is equivalent to the english of "Feel guilty"...? Thanks for all your help.


----------



## flrain

Feel guilty=感到愧疚


----------



## slackass

flrain said:


> Feel guilty=感到愧疚


 Hi, Thanks flrain for your reply. Now I know. Thanks.


----------



## Staarkali

不好意思 is more general and is definitely appropriate here.


----------



## Ghabi

Staarkali said:


> 不好意思 is more general and is definitely appropriate here.



Yes, I'd say 內疚/愧疚/歉疚 in Chinese sounds more serious than "guilty" does in English. But of course you can use it if you really feel you've wronged your friend.


----------



## slackass

Hi, Thanks to everbody for their response. Much Appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## anialuo

Hi, 

could I also use the phrase 我真过意不去?


----------



## Jerry Chan

anialuo said:


> Hi,
> 
> could I also use the phrase 我真过意不去?



This is great!


----------



## jakke

anialuo said:


> Hi,
> 
> could I also use the phrase 我真过意不去?




I think this is too formal.


----------



## wyq614

anialuo said:


> Hi,
> 
> could I also use the phrase 我真过意不去?


 
I don't think so, because...for example, in China, when a friend of mine does me a big favor, I may say "我真过意不去", but of course I won't feel guilty just because someone helps me a lot.


----------



## BODYholic

anialuo said:


> Hi,
> 
> could I also use the phrase 我真过意不去?



I second this too. In fact, in lieu of a direct translation, this is the perfect 意译. 过意不去 is also colloquial.

While "guilty" can be translated in to 內疚/愧疚/歉疚, you hardly hear Chinese say this in the given  context. It is too 文绉绉. These words are only common in literature or drama.

There are tricks to slightly 'tweak' the level of formality. You can say
- 真过意不去
- 实在过意不去
- *有点过意不去*
- 很过意不去
- 万分过意不去

References:
http://www.zdic.net/cd/ci/6/ZdicE8ZdicBFZdic87340972.htm
http://cd.kdd.cc/7/5GM/
http://dict.idioms.moe.edu.tw/mandarin/fulu/dict/cyd/12/cyd12734.htm
-


----------



## Jerry Chan

过意不去 sounds perfect in this situation to me.
But I don't know...maybe it's not the case everywhere in the world.


----------



## Maple Sugar

I feel guilty = 我感到很抱歉 / 我有种负罪感

Anyway, all the expressions above are right. But it depends on the context.


----------



## singra

i think 愧疚 is too formal to say to a friend


----------

